# Trapout Question



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

You will need eggs and or larvae to begin the process. Sure you can't spare one?


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

If you're going to do a trap out you've got to spare one drawn frame with open brood/eggs in it from the beginning. If you can't, don't even try to do trap out. Whether the other frames are drawn out or not doesn't matter. They'll draw them out as they need them and if they're undrawn foundation they don't have to defend them so they'll focus more energy on creating a queen from the brood/eggs you gave them.


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you for your responses!!

I probably wasn't clear enough in my question.

I think the way I read the Hogan instructions was to let them travel through a box without brood for a day or two BEFORE adding frames of Brood. I can spare the brood. I just wanted to be sure it was OK for the rest of the frames to be undrawn foundation.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Never done that technique I'm sorry. I've always done cone traps outs and that requires larva from the get go. From what I've read the Hogan seems to more complex but again I've not tried it.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

deerslayer8153 said:


> I think the way I read the Hogan instructions was to let them travel through a box without brood for a day or two BEFORE adding frames of Brood


Why wait?, the only reason I can think of,, is to insure that there are no holes/gaps in the cone or to ensure there are no other entrances/exits (avoiding the cone). However, I have also seen beeks "following" Cleo's method, with the cone on the outside of the box:scratch:


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

His reasoning was that you are much more likely to get the queen without a cone in the box.

I don't know, no experience!!


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

deerslayer8153 said:


> His reasoning was that you are much more likely to get the queen without a cone in the box.


Who's reasoning? Pretty sure Cleo's method is with the cone in the box, but we are digressing


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Cone in box or cone not in box depends on whether you are trapping for starts, to get a feral queen, or for elimination of a colony. No cone for starts or get the queen, cone for elimination.

If you only have foundation, the bees will not use the box until they need additional brood space or honey storage. One frame of open brood is all you need to lure the queen out into your box. Foundation only (no open brood) the bees will normally use for honey storage.

My method involves the tunnel/funnel inside the box. After queen comes out for inspection, she will most often stay long enough to lay a few eggs in your trap before she returns to the tree brood nest. Over the years I primarily trapped for starts, get 3 to 5 each year. I did not take the queen and quit trapping in time for the bees to build up for Winter, then start again next year.

cchoganjr


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Spoken from the bees mouth..,
what's the word deerslayer:scratch:


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

Fields, I was wrong! Not the first time either, haha!

I can't remember where I thought I read that he said that but he has spoken!

Thank you all for your help!!!!


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Guess it depends on your ultimate goal. Have you started the process, or?


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

Actually we are so busy at work now I don't know if he is going to wait on me or find somebody else.

To be honest, I never thought about just catching bees for increase and leaving the colony and queen in place. Originally I was just thinking about catching the entire colony.

If I get to do it, I'll let you all know.


----------



## deerslayer8153 (Mar 17, 2015)

On another subject, I got a call for a swarm late yesterday but I can't get to it because of work!!!


----------

